# "Fancy" dairy show collars



## Ober-Achievers (Sep 28, 2012)

My wife and I are 4-H leaders for our county dairy goat project. We use the "snake chain" style collars in the ring, but will need more this year. We used to be able to get thick snake chains (like 3/8", 8mm) from Caprine Supply. A couple years ago, Caprine Supply switched to thinner 5mm collars and I can't find the heavy ones anywhere now. Our younger exhibitors have more control with the heavier ones, I believe. Anyone out there know what I'm talking about and have a source?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Would a pet store have them? Also, our TSC has the one with plastic tubing for a handle but it can come off if needed. The chains on those are fairly thick.


----------



## Ober-Achievers (Sep 28, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Would a pet store have them? Also, our TSC has the one with plastic tubing for a handle but it can come off if needed. The chains on those are fairly thick.


The snake chain choke collars are made for dog shows. We can get the thin 5mm ones all over (Amazon, Ebay, Caprine Supply). The old style thick ones: not so much.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Our TSC has specific goat chain collars. They have a band of colored ribbon in them as well as the plastic "handle". They are what all of the kids show with here. That is what is sold at the professional stands that come to the jackpot shows as well.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/weaver-leather-chain-goat-collar-with-rubber-grip


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Our TSC has specific goat chain collars. They have a band of colored ribbon in them as well as the plastic "handle". They are what all of the kids show with here. That is what is sold at the professional stands that come to the jackpot shows as well.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/weaver-leather-chain-goat-collar-with-rubber-grip


This is the one I was talking about.


----------



## Ober-Achievers (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks ladies,
The collars I'm talking about look more like jewelry than chain.
I'll try to find a picture.


----------



## Ober-Achievers (Sep 28, 2012)

These are the collars we're looking for. They used to be about twice this thick. . . .


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Being a part of the dog show world, I can tell you that finding anything that thick will be super difficult anymore. Everyone likes to go for as thin of a collar on their dogs as possible to make the collar almost "invisible" on their show dogs. I know this probably isn't want you want to hear, but in the dog show ring, thinner is better has become the mentality. I hope you can find them somewhere, but I haven't seen them in a long time, even at the dog show vendors where they used to be everywhere.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What about the ones at Walmart? They have some pretty thick dog chains. They aren't exactly like hat you shared but they are thick.


----------

